# Camping Near Bailey



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Denver/Bailey folks;

I'm going to be in Bailey for a conference next weekend (April 30/May1) and would like to camp rather than pay for their lodging. The conference is at the windy peak outdoor lab school near lake wellington. I know that there is camping in the buffalo creek/deckers area but being that i'm going to be camping saturday night was looking for a spot that might not be taken by Denver folks trying to get away for the weekend. If anyone has any suggestions, it would be much appreciated. I've spent a bit of time in the area but don't know it really well. It's fs area but near the city - is dispersed camping allowed or do I need to find one of the camp grounds? Don't mind paying for somthing but being that I will be coming in after the conference saturday evening I'd like to not have to search far and wide for a spot. Don't want to take your special spot just looking for a place to rest my head for the evening. Thanks for any advice.

Zach.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

posted by DeepsouthPaddler:

"The camping is free dispersed camping spots along FS Rd 550. I checked out the camping this past friday and most of the spots are open friday early am. The spots allow for pulling cars over in small pullouts and have ample space for tent camping beyond the pullout. I think I could accomodate up to 50 tent campers in the spot I have selected as long as boaters don't mind pitching a tent sorta close to each other. If you really need to be further away there are a few options. You may be able to find a separate spot to pull a camper in, but the spot I have selected likely won't allow for that. If you can get there early friday AM, you could possibly get the site right next to the one I've got my sights on, and could park a camper in the pullout along the road. The pull out for the site can handle space for a few cars, and the rest will park along the road, which isn't a big deal since the site is right on the road anyway.

The free camping is open to all boaters who come to the fest. It doesn't have any bathrooms or water. I'll bring a groover for all to use, but please bring your own water, and some firewood would be nice. I think its a pretty nice spot, and you can't beat the price... FREE.

Also, as lmyers points out, its a popular location. Forest service folks say the sites generally fill up by noon on friday. I went up there early this friday to check it out, and there were only a few spots already taken, and the big group site that would work best was open, as were plenty others. I plan on getting up there early friday morning to set up camp, as there are still plenty of spots left at that time. If anyone else is thinking about camping and can come friday early, let me know, we can snag two adjacent spots and get a primo campsite. I think the camping will work well for bailey fest.

Also, I think this is the best option for bailey fest that I have found. Its 15 mins from the takeout, its free, and it can accomodate a lot of campers. The pay campsites have limitations on how many vehicles and people you can have, effectively limiting group camping. There are a couple of group campsites that were already reserved. I have discussed camping on private land with some of the landowners in the area, but thats not likely to bear any fruit for another year or two... "

This was for Bailey Fest 2010. I am thinking this should fit the bill though.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

The USGS maps show camping just outside Bailey, but I've never been there. I can tell you for sure that there's free camping here:
39.38369, 105.37335
It's maybe 20 minutes outside Bailey.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

DanOrion said:


> The USGS maps show camping just outside Bailey, but I've never been there. I can tell you for sure that there's free camping here:
> 39.38369, 105.37335
> It's maybe 20 minutes outside Bailey.


Make sure you add a negative(-) in front of 105.37335! Unless your looking for some sweet camping in China.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Zach,
All these suggestions are good, the road that windy peak is located on is beat to hell, washboards and potholes, free car access camping closest to windy peak is at the top of stony pass, directly east of wellington lake towards deckers/cheeseman reservoir. If the fee areas are open then you can camp northeast of wellington lake towards buffalo creek, that is the closest drive up camping beta. If you drive west from windy peak towards bailey you will hit nat forest right before a colorado trail parking area, if you walk across the road from the lot onto the trail it leads to a creek alongside private property(fenced) this is the sweet spot, may even have cell coverage depending on your provider. Let me know if you want to paddle while down here. Jake 3oh3-3five9-two5one4


----------

